# 1969 Camaro won't turn over!



## 696969 (Oct 1, 2007)

The battery is fine, just replaced starter and still will not turn over. Anyone have suggestions?
Thanks,
T


----------



## charjon (Mar 6, 2007)

Could be a number of things mate, hmm... Check the earth wire from the battery to the block, Could even be an ignition problem.
good luck!


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning 696969, is there any evidence of clicking or other noise or the starter trying to operate when you try to start?

Does wriggling the shift lever in Neutal or Park whilst holding the key in the start position make any difference?
(there is a switch that inhibits the start that may be out of rig)

Do the other electrical accessories operate normally, lights, radio etc?

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## 696969 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good morning gldit,
Thanks for your comments.
I have tried some of your suggestions with shifter in different positions, but still will not turn over. Not even a click!
The lights, radio, everything else are working fine. The battery cables are new, battery, new, and connections tight. I just dont seem to be getting any power to the new rebuilt starter. 
696969


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning 696969, That is a nuisance kind of problem.

Probably the best way to troubleshoot it will be to make a suitable lead, (piece of ordinary insulated auto wire with an inline 30 amp fuse at one end) and ensuring the vehicle is selected to "park", connect the long end of this wire to the solenoid activation point on the starter motor. (usually spade connection)

Now if the fused end is touched to the battery positive terminal, the starter motor should crank. 

If the starter operates in this condition the fault will be the wiring going back to the ignition switch, possibly a bad terminal on one of the wires or the gear neutral / park selector switch, an anti-theft device, the ignition system fuse under the dash or the ignition switch itself.

If the starter doesn't crank with the wire touching the battery then the starter has a problem in either the solenoid or the starter motor.

By the way, problems with the cheap generic rebuilt starters is common, often the don't disengage, or don't function out of the box.

Best of luck.

Cheers, qldit.


----------

